# POST Request absetzen..



## ARadauer (7. Jan 2010)

Hi,
ich soll ein kleines Tool schreiben, dass über HTTP Post an eine bestimmte URL eine Datei sendet... hat vielleicht jemand ein kurzes Beispiel zu Hand, dass nicht aus dem letzen Jahrtausend ist?

Irgendwie komm ich auf keinen grünen Zweig...

danke..


----------



## ARadauer (7. Jan 2010)

Heute bin ich schon sauber generft.. ;-)
Muss ich meinen Header selber schreiben? Content-Disposition: form-data; name="myFile"; filena.... usw... 
Oder geht das mit Commons HTTPClient ganz einfach?

Für heute lass ich es, freu mich auf eine Lösung ;-) bis morgen


----------



## HoaX (7. Jan 2010)

Sowas?

[Apache-SVN] Contents of /httpcomponents/oac.hc3x/trunk/src/examples/MultipartFileUploadApp.java


----------



## ARadauer (8. Jan 2010)

perfect danke...

hatte jetzt zwar noch ein paar Probleme um an unserem Proxy vorbei zu kommen, aber damit hats geklappt


```
/set Proxy Config
         client.getHostConfiguration().setProxy(prosyUrl, proxyPort);
         //We want Basic Authentication, this will exclude the NTLM authentication scheme
         List authPrefs = new ArrayList();
         authPrefs.add(AuthPolicy.BASIC);         
         client.getParams().setParameter(AuthPolicy.AUTH_SCHEME_PRIORITY, authPrefs);           
         //authenticate
         HttpState state = new HttpState();
         Credentials credentials =  new UsernamePasswordCredentials (user, pwd);
         state.setProxyCredentials(AuthScope.ANY,credentials);
         client.setState(state);
```

jetzt bin ich am Server...


> javax.net.ssl.SSLHandshakeException: sun.security.validator.ValidatorException: PKIX path building failed: sun.security.provider.certpath.SunCertPathBuilderException: unable to find valid certification path to requested target


ok das ist wohl eine andere Geschichte...


----------

